# VK - New Stock 26 Apr 2016



## Gizmo (26/4/16)

Notchcoil 10 Pack 0.2Ohm
OBS Ace Ceramic Tank Stainless Steel
iPV D3 80W Box Mod
BMI STYLED RDA 22MM STAINLESS
Alliance Fat Boy Stainless Steel 46mm
528 Goon Styled RDA
VELOCITY TANK RTA
Wild Bull So Horney Styled RDA
Tugboat V3 Styled RDA Stainless
VCMT 25MM Replacement Glass
Griffin Replacement Glass
PLMVL 3.0 Styled RDA
Twisted Messes RDA² (Squared) Clone
Euphrat RDA Styled 26650 32.5mm

http://www.vapeking.co.za/new-arrivals.html

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (27/4/16)

That's a great haul of new stock @Gizmo !


----------



## WARMACHINE (28/4/16)

The fatboy is totally insane. Thanks @Dr Phil for the finger

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (28/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> The fatboy is totally insane. Thanks @Dr Phil for the finger
> 
> View attachment 52783



Nice  Even @Dr Phil say it's too hardcore for him but for you @WARMACHINE. With a name like that. That is the dripper for you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (28/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> The fatboy is totally insane. Thanks @Dr Phil for the finger
> 
> View attachment 52783


Looks like Richard "Jaws" Kiel's starter kit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Thanks for the photo @WARMACHINE 

My goodness, that is a large build deck. Its like a little house in there!
What are the coil specs and final resistance?
And how's the vape? What juice?


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the photo @WARMACHINE
> 
> My goodness, that is a large build deck. Its like a little house in there!
> What are the coil specs and final resistance?
> And how's the vape? What juice?



It was a 1.2 ohm build, it is way too hot. @Dr Phil can tell us what juice


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> It was a 1.2 ohm build, it is way too hot. @Dr Phil can tell us what juice



1.2 ohm!!!
How does that work?
Are those in series or parallel?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Silver said:


> 1.2 ohm!!!
> How does that work?
> Are those in series or parallel?


I am not going even try guess. I will chat to Phil tomorrow at the juice launch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

